# New Electricity Bill Overhaul



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

It will cost you more as of today to use electricity during peak hours - 10.00 and 14.00 or between 18.00 and 22.00 

More info here


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

All that glitters is not gold!









Consumer associations slam Spain’s new electricity billing system


The government is seeking to encourage more efficient energy use with a tier-based model, featuring peak, low and average price periods depending on the time of the day




english.elpais.com


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Another analasis of the impact of the changes from someone else who isn't fooled:-









El subidón de la nueva factura de la luz comparando ayer con hoy: un 41% en los horarios que más electricidad usamos


Ya tenemos datos del primer día con las nuevas tarifas y no son nada esperanzadores: de ayer para hoy han subido un 41% en los tramos horarios donde más...




www.xataka.com





I was only able to find out the new prices from my supplier's website yesterday. Up to 31 May I had been paying 0.1060 per kwh for electricity at any time of day. From 1 June the new rate even during the lowest valle period will be 0.1128, so I would be charged more even if all my electricity consumption was during the night or at weekends. 

The potencia charges will be a bit lower and the supplier is giving 25% off the potencia charges for a year, but I'll definitely be switching supplier.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

We are with Iberdrola and on their night tariff. We have had no notification from them, so maybe we will not be changing. At the moment we pay 0.114723 per day for our 5.75 potencia, 0.163781 for our daytime units, currently noon until 10 pm, 0.085356 for our night units, currently 10 pm until noon the next day. !0 hours peak and 14 hours off peak. We put the washing machine on delayed start and ensure any tumble drying or ironing takes place before noon, and the pool pump runs mainly in the cheaper period. Our bills average 90€ per month.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The price per unit now varies enormously according to the time of day. According to the consumer association (FACUA) they will be:

Peak hours (hora punta) around 30 cents per unit
Medium (hora llana) between 17 and 20 cents
Low (hora valle) between 15 and 15 cents.

Is anyone going to change their habits e.g. start doing their washing at midnight?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

From what we have been reading, these new hours are only for those not on any other special tariff, like our night time one. 

Does anyone know if this is so?

As I say we already put our washing on delayed start to come on around 6 am. We will just have keep an eye on the tariffs.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> From what we have been reading, these new hours are only for those not on any other special tariff, like our night time one.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is so?
> 
> As I say we already put our washing on delayed start to come on around 6 am. We will just have keep an eye on the tariffs.


We are also with Iberdrola and on the website it now says this.
And I can only see usage up to 31st May.
So it looks like I will have to wait for the 12th when the next bill is generated to see what difference there is.
We are on the 8 hour plan anyway, its on 14.00 to 22.00 anyway so the high bracket will be reduced anyway. This is when we use most power.





__





CNMC: Nuevas tarifas eléctricas 2021 - IBERDROLA


Consulta las novedades de la circular de la CNMC sobre las nuevas tarifas eléctricas que se aplicarán a partir del 1 de junio de 2021.




www.iberdrola.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> The price per unit now varies enormously according to the time of day. According to the consumer association (FACUA) they will be:
> 
> Peak hours (hora punta) around 30 cents per unit
> Medium (hora llana) between 17 and 20 cents
> ...


We will change ours a bit (try to get most washing and ironing done on Saturdays and Sundays, do batch cooking or the things that take longest to cook on Saturdays or Sundays instead of through the week, set the dishwasher off just after midnight or at the weekend - but nothing too drastic. I saw a comment elsewhere from someone who said they'd got up at 6.30 am this morning to put the washing machine on, then went back to bed, and I thought No Way.

I'm waiting for my first month's bill under the new system to see just how many kwh we've used in each period so I can do a proper comparison with other suppliers' prices (my current supplier's prices are a bit lower than those you've quoted, but still far more than I was paying before) but up to now I am thinking of switching to something like Endesa's One Luz tariff or the single tariff from Bulb which are both more reasonable than my current supplier (they still have a single price tariff but it's expensive, nearly 19c per kwh) and I can still use electricity at any time without trying to organise my life around it. It is the heating in winter that would be a lot more expensive for us as we use aircon for heating, so it would be cheap rate in the evenings at weekends, but much more expensive for the other 5 days a week. For 8 months of the year the new pricing system might actually benefit us, but definitely not for the other 4 - we use around double the amount of kwh in the winter months.

What irritates me most about these changes is the spin the authorities are trying to put on it, talking of how people can make savings on their bills. They may be able to make savings compared to using power at the most expensive new rate, but I can't see how it will save anybody any money compared to what they were paying before 1 June.


----------



## paulhe (Jan 2, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> We will change ours a bit (try to get most washing and ironing done on Saturdays and Sundays, do batch cooking or the things that take longest to cook on Saturdays or Sundays instead of through the week, set the dishwasher off just after midnight or at the weekend - but nothing too drastic. I saw a comment elsewhere from someone who said they'd got up at 6.30 am this morning to put the washing machine on, then went back to bed, and I thought No Way.
> 
> I'm waiting for my first month's bill under the new system to see just how many kwh we've used in each period so I can do a proper comparison with other suppliers' prices (my current supplier's prices are a bit lower than those you've quoted, but still far more than I was paying before) but up to now I am thinking of switching to something like Endesa's One Luz tariff or the single tariff from Bulb which are both more reasonable than my current supplier (they still have a single price tariff but it's expensive, nearly 19c per kwh) and I can still use electricity at any time without trying to organise my life around it. It is the heating in winter that would be a lot more expensive for us as we use aircon for heating, so it would be cheap rate in the evenings at weekends, but much more expensive for the other 5 days a week. For 8 months of the year the new pricing system might actually benefit us, but definitely not for the other 4 - we use around double the amount of kwh in the winter months.
> 
> What irritates me most about these changes is the spin the authorities are trying to put on it, talking of how people can make savings on their bills. They may be able to make savings compared to using power at the most expensive new rate, but I can't see how it will save anybody any money compared to what they were paying before 1 June.


If that is necessary Lynn buy a few plug in timers and set the clock, load the machine the night before. I think solar should make a break through over the years to come ?
paul


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Our digital machine actually needs a "press" of the button to start.

Please make sure to match the voltage and amperage requirements of a timer to the item being turned on and off.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

tardigrade said:


> Our digital machine actually needs a "press" of the button to start.
> 
> Please make sure to match the voltage and amperage requirements of a timer to the item being turned on and off.


We can set our machine to a 3, 6, 9, or 12 hour delayed start.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Remember also (can't see it mentioned above) there are also 2 prices for the potencia 'standing charge'.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Remember also (can't see it mentioned above) there are also 2 prices for the potencia 'standing charge'.


That's true, but again I think it's disingenuous for the Government to claim that people can save money by having a higher potencia during the night time hours and a lower one during the punto and llano periods, when people using electricity for cooking, heating and cooling their homes (probably the 3 biggest power usages I would say) need the higher potencia during the day and evening, not in the early hours of the morning.

Another thing I find strange is the advice that people should avoid using several appliances simultaneously so as to cut down on consumption. Surely if someone needs to use their oven, hob and washing machine, say, it will use the same amount of power whether they use them all at the same time or one after the other, won't it? They can't use too many at once as they are limited by their potencia contratada.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Lynn R said:


> Another thing I find strange is the advice that people should avoid using several appliances simultaneously so as to cut down on consumption. Surely if someone needs to use their oven, hob and washing machine, say, it will use the same amount of power whether they use them all at the same time or one after the other, won't it? They can't use too many at once as they are limited by their potencia contratada.


This is a main reason vacuum cleaners were made to have less wattage as all thru out Europe they were being turned on at about the same time potentially stressing the grid.

You just have to look at California or more recently Texas for winter weather where the grids have been down due to energy usage.. With it going to get hotter and colder, European grids could be over burdened as they were not built with almost every house, apartment having an air conditioning unit, sometimes 2..

Just a thought, but maybe seeing this government advice on avoiding using several appliances simultaneously, you or another would think "there is room for more washing in the machine, I will do it tomorrow or turn it on after midnight" 



Lynn R said:


> They can't use too many at once as they are limited by their potencia contratada.


They cannot is true, but the Spanish grid is also and maybe this is the government saying that it is pretty close to saturation or preparing the population for the event.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone who believes that schemes like these are dreamed up for the benefit of the consumer are deluding themselves!

Because of the particular circumstances of where I live I pay a flat rate of €0.38/kwh for my electricity which some are aghast at when I tell them however because I am only paying for the kWh I actually consume with add on charges of any sort my average monthly bill is €93. I can of course use what I want when I want so don't have to think about timing the washing machine or the ironing!

Two inverter A/C's and the occasional use of a portable gas fire supply all the heat and cooling we need.

I also pay a flat rate of €2.50.m3 for my water and that averages out at €10/mth.

I pay _nothing more_ for anything therefore the total cost for _all _my services is on average €103/mth.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tardigrade said:


> This is a main reason vacuum cleaners were made to have less wattage as all thru out Europe they were being turned on at about the same time potentially stressing the grid.
> 
> You just have to look at California or more recently Texas for winter weather where the grids have been down due to energy usage.. With it going to get hotter and colder, European grids could be over burdened as they were not built with almost every house, apartment having an air conditioning unit, sometimes 2..
> 
> ...


How many people use vacuum cleaners in Spain? Everyone I know has hard floors and sweeps and mops them.

I don't run my washing machine or dishwasher unless I have a full load. Our washing machine is always used on the Cold setting so the cycle involves no heating of water, and on the quick 30 minute programme, and the dishwasher is used on the 45 minute quick programme. I don't have a tumble dryer, so it is not always possible to think "I'll do the washing tomorrow" if the weather forecast is for rain so the washing would not be able to be dried outside (much the most environmentally friendly way).

There is a reason why people use various appliances more at certain times of the day - eg cooking at mealtimes and I don't think most people would want to eat their main meal after midnight, cooling and heating they want to use when they are at home, awake and when it is very hot or cold outside,not when everybody is asleep in bed. Next thing we know the Government will be telling us we can only eat stew cooked overnight in a slow cooker from October to March, and nothing but salad from April to September.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

MataMata said:


> Anyone who believes that schemes like these are dreamed up for the benefit of the consumer are deluding themselves!
> 
> Because of the particular circumstances of where I live I pay a flat rate of €0.38/kwh for my electricity which some are aghast at when I tell them however because I am only paying for the kWh I actually consume with add on charges of any sort my average monthly bill is €93. I can of course use what I want when I want so don't have to think about timing the washing machine or the ironing!
> 
> ...


I was paying 0.1060/kwh for electricity in May (last year it was 0.1261 but the price went down early this year). My bills in the summer months were alway sub-€50 and the highest one in the last 12 months was €76 for December, so I thought those charges were reasonable. I can't find any price below 0.13-odd /kwh for a tariff which doesn't involve different time periods now. My water bills are always between €28-30 for 2 months.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I was about to switch from Endesa (One Nocturna) to Iberdrola as there was a 15% saving. I wasn't aware of the shakeup so went to the same comparison site and Iberdrola are now way down the list so I won't be switching to them. What was obvious though is that using the figures they suggest for low/mid/high rates, the cost across the board has gone up. Like others I already do as much as I can after 11pm (pool pump, dishwasher) and before 1pm (Washing machine, ironing, cooking) but with the cheap rate ending at 8am all of the morning routine is now out of the window.

This is the comparison site I am using

CNMC - Comparador de Ofertas de Energía

If you enter 10,000 kWh.año it gives you a split of 2860 high - 2460 mid and 4680 low which I think is a little low on the high rate (when everyone will be cooking, assuming you cook with electric) and a little high on the low rate (unless you wait and do lots of housework at the weekend, which is not what I would like to do with my weekends).

Another thing to consider is VPSC which the electricity companies don´t like to talk about as they tend to be a cheaper option but you are at the mercy of fluctuating market prices. I'll leave you to do your own research on that. My electricity bills have always been very high for reasons I'm not entirely sure so I have been keeping a close eye on my usage and on the bills to see when they sneakily put the rates up. I say that because not everybody is that anal with their electricity bills but these latest changes are a real head scratcher and I'm struggling to get my head around what to do. I now have to think about switching to a gas hob and maybe solar panels because unless I can avoid doing anything between 10am and 2pm and 6pm and 10pm, my electricity bills will be at least 20% more from now on.

For those that haven't checked out the new rates, I was on 0.079 low rate and 0.15 for the high rate, they are now 0.075 low rate, 0.12 mid rate and 0.25 high rate...thieving b******s.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

10,000kWh, are you running a Cannabis factory or a Bitcoin mining bank!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MataMata said:


> 10,000kWh, are you running a Cannabis factory or a Bitcoin mining bank!


I agree that’s an awful lot for a normal household, even with a pool. We manage perfectly well on half that, including aircon in summer and electric radiators in winter. Reduce your potencia and you’ll see savings straight away!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I added mine up for the last 12 months - it came to just under 2,400 kwh - and put the information into the comparador (I altered the split it filled in automatically to what I believe would more accurately reflect our consumption pattern). To my amazement the tariff my current supplier has switched me to came out second out of all the tariffs listed (and only €7 more expensive for the year than the cheapest one). Perhaps I will hang fire for a while and see how the bills actually work out under the new arrangement.


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

I reduced it from 13.8 to 6.9 a few years ago. I run the pool pump for 4 hours at night in the summer (less in winter), I run the dishwasher (2/3 times a week), washing machine (twice a week) and do the ironing in the cheap rate hours and even try to cook lunch before 1pm. I bought a decent sized, free standing aircon two years ago that I use mainly in August for 5/6 hours a night to cool three rooms. There are 4 of us with computers that are on most of the time but in reality, they aren't using that much power along with the fridge-freezer and a separate small fridge and freezer in the garage. All light bulbs are low energy and yet, with all of these measures my bill has been £2022 for the last 12 months and £1822 the year before (10940 kWh and 9661). Like I said, _"My electricity bills have always been very high for reasons I'm not entirely sure"_. I've bought a real-time monitor which shows me how much power is in use at that moment and I bought another monitor that plugs into an appliance that measures how much power it uses in, say, 24 hours and I still nothing stood out as being very wrong. It's a big house but that doesn't mean I have two washing machines, two dishwashers, two hobs, two ovens (but I do have two fridge freezers, my bad) so my bills shouldn't be that much different from everyone else's (especially as the gas heats the water and the radiators).

In September 2014 I started to record how many units were being used every day and I did this until July 2017. I still have those records and I can see that my daily average (each month) fluctuated between 21, 25, 22, 20, 22, 20, 19 (Feb 2015). Can't remember why now but there was a gap in recording until July 2015 and by then I had made some changes and the daily average numbers went down to 18, 14, 15, 14, 15, 15, 14. 13 (March 2016) and it stayed this way until I stopped recording them in July 2017. If I take 2016 for example, I used a total of 5371 units so that would tie in with Alcalaina's usage although we still have the gas to put on top of that. August and September have seen a lot of units used in the last two years and that has got to be because of the aircon and for the those months I used 1237 units in 2019 and 1273 units in 2020. Quite a bit higher than 837 in 2018 and 638 in 2017. I guess I'm going to have to limit when the aircon goes on and for how long but that alone isn't going to make a huge dent in the bill.

Anyway, we don't leave outside lights on all night or run bitcoin/cannabis factories so I guess I'm left with getting the meter tested but I'll wager they'll say it's working fine.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

With all of the confusion about this, I called Iberdrola alst night. Now, if what the woman (who's system was down at the time of the call) tells me is right then perhaps there is less need for everyone to panic.

My contract with Iberdrola is the plan estable. So i have been paying a flat rate 24/7 of around 11 cents with 5.75kw contracted.

I was told that the obligatory changes in terms of 3 periods of different pricing for consumption only apply to people on a regulated tariff and not to people who have selected previously a certain commercial package like what i have or the 8 hour etc. She tells me that unless I choose to change, my consumption will remain the same package with no discrimination on times and at the same rates. She also said many people are rushing to change package or supplier and potentially loosing thr benefits of their package and signing up to a more restrictive one with worse rates. Im hoping she was telling me accurate info on this

She also told me that the only obligatory change will be the potency which will now switch to two time periods. I will retain 5.75kw 24/7 but it will be priced at a lower rate during the night and a slightly higher rate during the rest of the period. I can choose, if I wish to actually contract less energy during either period, so, for example if I choose to do all my washing etc during the night and won't be home during the day I can npw reducey contracted power level during the day to save a little money but unless I opt to do that it will remain as it is but with 2 charging periods.

Now, in reality we have to wait and see how this affects the next bill. Certainly the woman seemed confident in what she was saying and i hope it was right information with no jumps up in unit rates etc. If true then I think people should just wait and see before rushing from whatever contract they have to signing a new one at potentially less beneficial rates!

I'll call again next week and see if someone else gives me the same story. 

I normally get a bill around 27th month but so far nothing for May! But my iberdrola app doesn't show my consumption for June in different rates, seems to be showing flat rate so far.

I think its a good idea for anyone to call their provider to check how the changes affect their contract.

Edit : just found this info online









Atención, la nueva factura de la luz solo afecta a 11 millones de consumidores: cómo saber si eres uno de ellos


La nueva factura de la luz, que ha entrado en vigor el 1 de junio, es la comidilla de todas las conversaciones. Y ya se cuentan por pares las bromas sobre a qué hora es mejor poner la lavadora o planchar para ahorrar dinero. Sin embargo, este cambio sólo afecta a los consumidores que están...



www.google.com


----------



## Desiato (Jun 1, 2015)

Because I cook on electric there are occasions when I have the hob, oven and microwave on at the same time and they can hit 7kWh between them (displayed on my monitor) so I can't lower my day time potencia rate (currently 6.9). The other night I had the pool pump running and the dishwasher (as well as the usual stuff, fridge freezers, computers) and my monitor hit 4.7kWh so if I have the aircon on until 1am I would be close to 6 kWh so there's no option for me to lower my night time rate either. By all means wait and see what your next bill looks like and certainly don't panic about it but looking into it and weighing up the various options would be a wise thing to do in the mean time. Day/night rates are usually more cost effective than a flat rate but from what I can see these changes seem only to be aimed at those with Day/Night rates but don't quote me on that as I haven't been looking at flat rates.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> With all of the confusion about this, I called Iberdrola alst night. Now, if what the woman (who's system was down at the time of the call) tells me is right then perhaps there is less need for everyone to panic.
> 
> My contract with Iberdrola is the plan estable. So i have been paying a flat rate 24/7 of around 11 cents with 5.75kw contracted.
> 
> ...


I logged into my Iberdrola account yesterday and it clearly stated that these changes were only for people with no plans (i.e. on a basic supply contract). My bill stopped at 31st May and there is no estimated usage for June (we are billed on the 12th). We have the 8 hour contract and nothing else will change.

Im doing nothing until i have had a full month with the new system and to be honest I think its foolish for people to panic and change suppliers until you actually know what it will cost. 
We only use around 250kw a month (the internet stays on and I have a 300 litre fishtank which is powered 24/7 as is the fridge/freezer) otherwise everything is off. Dont and wont own a tumble dryer or dishwasher.
If anything i will contract for the lowest potential I can at night as this is when we use the least power (air con in the summer goes off at midnight as I can't sleep with the noise) 

And if Im honest the prices here are still cheaper than the Uk as I paid £130 a month combined for gas/electric and the highest bill here was €105 during the cold spell earlier in the year. because I ran the air con on heating. Last month it was €58.00


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Barriej said:


> I logged into my Iberdrola account yesterday and it clearly stated that these changes were only for people with no plans (i.e. on a basic supply contract). My bill stopped at 31st May and there is no estimated usage for June (we are billed on the 12th). We have the 8 hour contract and nothing else will change.
> 
> Im doing nothing until i have had a full month with the new system and to be honest I think its foolish for people to panic and change suppliers until you actually know what it will cost.
> We only use around 250kw a month (the internet stays on and I have a 300 litre fishtank which is powered 24/7 as is the fridge/freezer) otherwise everything is off. Dont and wont own a tumble dryer or dishwasher.
> ...


Its definitely foolish to rush and change. Many are. My contract (last change i made) was June last year and the contract is 12 months. It will be interesting to see if my rate per kw changes but she seemed to think no.

If you look at all the packages now available, they are higher and i think many will rush to change plans or even suppliers and end up giving up their previous rates for higher ones. 

I was tempted but now I know the facts im sticking to what I have for now. I just changed my car to a plug in hybrid and considered the electric car plan as the rates during the night are only 3 cents. But the elevated rates during the day just don't make it worth while. Id be spending a fortune to run air conditioning or heating and hot water in the times we need it most.


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

"If anything i will contract for the lowest potential I can at night as this is when we use the least power (air con in the summer goes off at midnight as I can't sleep with the noise)"

Don't worry too much about the night time potencia, as the fixed charges for low rate periods are much, much lower than during the rest of the day. It's during the day time that having a lower fixed charge can save you a few quid.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Turtles said:


> "If anything i will contract for the lowest potential I can at night as this is when we use the least power (air con in the summer goes off at midnight as I can't sleep with the noise)"
> 
> Don't worry too much about the night time potencia, as the fixed charges for low rate periods are much, much lower than during the rest of the day. It's during the day time that having a lower fixed charge can save you a few quid.


Having the 8 hour cheap rate allows me set times when its discounted. At the mo we have it set from 2pm to 10pm as we go out most mornings. 
Hopefully i can see where I can drop the potential at the 'expensive' times, but from what Iberdrola have said I shouldn't see much change and the contract I am on is a five year deal as well.

I think just like the Uk when the fuel rate changes came in, people are panicking and swapping suppliers without actually knowing how much extra it will cost.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Now I'm really confused (and the new charging system definitely does apply to me, the details of my contract changed on 1 June according to my supplier's website. It appears from this article that the cheap rate at weekends does not actually apply to a consumer's total electricity consumption, only to the "parte fijo" and FACUA estimate that the average electricity bill will increase by 42% for the month of June compared to the same month last year, for those consumers affected by the change.









La nueva factura de la luz también cambia los fines de semana


Aunque sábados y domingos se aplica el tramo valle, y la parte fija no varía, sí que lo hacen la del consumo con diferencias del 100%




www.diariosur.es


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Bumping this thread as Ive received the first bill with he new tariffs on from Iberdrola.

From the screen shots its fairly clear that those who have 'second homes' and leave them empty can contract for the very low rates and save quite a bit.

Our original was 5,75KW billed at 0,123288 €/KW day and the new is now 
Peak 0.102248 and off-peak at 0.004748 (so if you contract for the off peak for the greater amount of time you should see savings) Both of these are still set at 5.75KW 

As to the cost of the used electric.
We have the 8 hour contract so its a little confusing.
Non promotional (16h) was at 0.144508 €/KWh
Promotional (8h) was at 0.064508 €/KWh

The new tariff shows the following.

Non. 0.160686
Pro. 0.086223

So my potential costs have dropped and the used electric has risen, but I don't think its going to cause and great differences in costs.

Screen shots here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The government is proposing to reduce the IVA (VAT) on electricity bills from 21% to 10%, so that will make a difference too.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> The government is proposing to reduce the IVA (VAT) on electricity bills from 21% to 10%, so that will make a difference too.


That should be good, I hate seeing the little pie chart on each bill that says 48% of your bill this month was on charges and taxes.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Your supplier is on the ball, I haven't even had the bill for May from my supplier yet and it would normally have been issued at least 2 weeks ago. I am really hoping they don't just issue one bill for May and June as that would be really confusing, one period of consumption under the old system and another under the new one, or worse still try to bill me under the new system for May as well as June.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> The government is proposing to reduce the IVA (VAT) on electricity bills from 21% to 10%, so that will make a difference too.


I read last week that this reduction was being considered, and I'm glad to see reports today that, subject to approval later this week, it will be introduced as a temporary measure for the remainder of this year at least. I've always thought it was ridiculous that domestic energy was taxed at the same rate as luxury items. It is past time that the 5.1% tax on consumption which was introduced, supposedly, as a temporary measure during La Crisis was scrapped as well.










El Gobierno aprobará este jueves la bajada provisional del IVA de la luz del 21% al 10%


La iniciativa será temporal, durante el periodo en que se alargue el actual encarecimiento de la factura




elpais.com


----------

